# beginner club selection help!



## bigrich07 (Mar 10, 2007)

I am fairly new to golf and i need suggestions with what clubs to purchase, i am planning on buying used clubs but i know i would need a set of irons( ive tried a couple of sets and i am planning to by nike slingshot oss) but other than a putter what other clubs should i put in my bag....hybrids? woods? drivers? My weakness is contact at the tees and i am looking for some of clubs to get the ball in the air with some distance....thank you and specific models and make suggestions are much apreciated.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Rich here's a suggestion. Go out to one of your local golf clubs and rent a set of clubs. Get a hold of the local pro, and ask him if the clubs appear to be long/short or just right for you. Drive a couple of balls and let him advise you as to whether he thinks hybrids might be another purchase for you. Buying used clubs can sometimes be buying a pig in a poke, if you find a set be sure to ask the seller whether the clubs had been fitted (sized) to him, his length of clubs might not be ideal for your particular height. Brand name clubs (Callaway, Mizuno, TaylorMade, Nike) all the major brands are going to cost you substantially more. For beginners there nothing wrong with Wilson, Spalding, Tour Edge clubs they should cost you less. Now once you've got your clubs, get back to the club pro and take some lessons, BELIEVE me it will be worth it in the long haul. 
Del


----------



## bigrich07 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanks for the advice I wanted to add that I have been playing for about 2 months and I have a set of irons that are ok but I have the money (my bday is this month and am getting clubs for my bday) and I want to give the set of irons I have now to my younger brother and I am also getting lessons paid for for my bday.

thanks


----------



## dazzle (Jan 18, 2007)

hi bigrich07

Just to add on to 65nlovenit. 

I am assuming that you started golf only for 2 months and are looking for a new set of clubs. I would suggest you look at a set of clubs with a standard specs first. That is standard lie, etc. I am suggesting this because your swing may not have stabilised or consistent yet. So, your swing is still changing upon your progress in golf. Once your swing stabilises, then you can use the standard specs as a base to custom your clubs.

Enjoy golfing..

Des


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Rich here's a suggestion. Go out to one of your local golf clubs and rent a set of clubs. Get a hold of the local pro, and ask him if the clubs appear to be long/short or just right for you. Drive a couple of balls and let him advise you as to whether he thinks hybrids might be another purchase for you. Buying used clubs can sometimes be buying a pig in a poke, if you find a set be sure to ask the seller whether the clubs had been fitted (sized) to him, his length of clubs might not be ideal for your particular height. Brand name clubs (Callaway, Mizuno, TaylorMade, Nike) all the major brands are going to cost you substantially more. For beginners there nothing wrong with Wilson, Spalding, Tour Edge clubs they should cost you less. Now once you've got your clubs, get back to the club pro and take some lessons, BELIEVE me it will be worth it in the long haul.
> Del


Very well said Sir Del...

oh yeah, adding more...
please make sure to adjust the lie angle and check if you need to lengthen or shorten your Golf irons.
It will be easier for you to learn, even if they're used or new cheaper golf clubs. Because all of us have different height, arm length and hand size.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Around my area it's Demo Day's time.. Are there any local shops holding something similar? 

Try to find a place that allows you to hit a club before actually buying it. This, above all else, is really crucial in trying to find the "next" thing to help you advance your game.

If you are a Callaway fan you can shop at their offical outlet website @ Callaway PreOwned


Try clubs before buying them. You'll be so much happier with your purchase


----------



## bigrich07 (Mar 10, 2007)

thanks for all the replys ill let u guys know how ur suggestions end up helping


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

bigrich07 said:


> thanks for all the replys ill let u guys know how ur suggestions end up helping



Happy Hunting 

Hope you can test your equipment with a Launch monitor, so that you'll know which amongst the crop is the creamiest in your hands


----------



## cesc (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah this will help me as well as I'm a beginner myself...only played mini golf.


----------

